# VEP 6 update 2016-08-29 now available (updated from 08/24)



## nas (Aug 26, 2016)

It looks like the update is online and they've addressed some of the bugs and issues discussed. Here's the change log from the site:

August 24, 2016

VE PRO 6.0.15258

Vienna Ensemble PRO – Version History Windows 7 / 32-bit and 64-bit

Mac OS X 10.8 and newer


Slightly improved VST plug-ins scanning time


Added: Server instance title to Automation Mapping window for clarity


Replaced plug-in raise parameter by a mappable parameter inside the server instance


Fixed: Master host automation parameter mapping potentially offset by one index


Fixed: AAX plug-in crashing for surround modes


Fixed: Graphical bug in toolbar when no MIR Pro is available


Fixed: Cubase hangs when connecting to non-existent preserved instances


Fixed: Saving/loading of channel sets not working properly when folders are involved


Fixed: Matrix Mixer plug-in crashing and generally not mapping delay channels correctly


Fixed: Inability to exit VE PRO server application due to modal dialogs being present when choosing “Save”.


Fixed: Crashes when merging projects


Fixed: VI Pro plug-in icon visible without VI Pro license present


Fixed OS X: Slow response to Logic Pro transport play


Added WIN: HiDPI preference to choose between up-scaling and proper HiDPI with un-scaled VST GUIs


Fixed WIN: 32-bit application not being installed properly


Fixed WIN: MAS plug-in not working


Fixed WIN: Only allowing install on Windows 7 or higher


Fixed MIR PRO: Room Tone channel not producing sound after enabling


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Aug 26, 2016)

Awesome! Really looking forward to hearing if this update is more stable (or even usable) with Cubase Pro 8.5.

Trying to decide if I should upgrade before the promo ends. 

Thanks


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 26, 2016)

Does not fix lag in large LPX projects - I just tested it and though it is better, it still exists, whereas it does not in VEP5. 

Someone else's turn to beta test... going back to VEP5 until they can actually fix the issue.


----------



## nas (Aug 27, 2016)

stonzthro said:


> Does not fix lag in large LPX projects - I just tested it and though it is better, it still exists, whereas it does not in VEP5.
> 
> Someone else's turn to beta test... going back to VEP5 until they can actually fix the issue.



I have just tested the update and I too can confirm that the playback lag with LPX has NOT been fixed. I'm still getting a 1-2 sec. lag with the transport and this problem is further exacerbated with CPU intensive pugs that increase the latency.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 27, 2016)

They sent us a pre-release yesterday and both Simon and I can confirm that it fixes the issue.


----------



## nas (Aug 27, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> They sent us a pre-release yesterday and both Simon and I can confirm that it fixes the issue.



A release that is going to follow this last one they put up on August 24th ?


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 27, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## nas (Aug 27, 2016)

Cool - that's good news.


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 27, 2016)

I really hope this is true, but I'll remain skeptical, for obvious reasons.


----------



## shnootre (Aug 29, 2016)

Seems like there's another one today. I downloaded it, and now VE Pro crashes when I load the server project I was working with :(

Everything had been working fine for me.


----------



## nas (Aug 30, 2016)

shnootre said:


> Seems like there's another one today. I downloaded it, and now VE Pro crashes when I load the server project I was working with :(
> 
> Everything had been working fine for me.



That's not a good sign. What machines and OS are you using?


----------



## shnootre (Aug 30, 2016)

I am on a macbook pro (c 2014), OS X Yosemite. I was able to load the previous version via Time Machine, and it's been working since then - not sure what caused the crashing.


----------



## shnootre (Aug 30, 2016)

And again today, lots of crashing. Needing to go back to older versions of the server project - any changes I make seem to prompt crashing on startup. Didn't have this problem before the latest update.


----------



## nas (Aug 30, 2016)

Why not try upgrading to EL Capitan? Yosemite was giving me some problems... sometimes they would be arbitrary, and when I upgraded they were no longer an issue. BTW someone on another thread just posted that this last VEP 6 update is very smooth now with LPX. I haven't tried it yet as I'm the middle of a project and don't want to risk the switch until I finish. Then I will test it and report back.


----------



## nas (Sep 1, 2016)

I can confirm that with this latest version *Aug. 29th, 2016* I am no longer getting a playback lag in LPX. Using a moderately large template and CPU intensive plugins.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 1, 2016)

I bought the VEPro 6 upgrade. Haven't installed it yet.

How is it with OSX El Cap, Mac Pro 5.1 (12 core 3.33ghz 64gb ram) and Cubase 8.5.20?


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Sep 1, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> How is it with....



Constantly crashes, deletes all your libraries, cubase produces kernel panic messages, your background picture turns sepia, and all your passwords are transmitted to twitter.


----------



## samphony (Sep 1, 2016)

G.R. Baumann said:


> Constantly crashes, deletes all your libraries, cubase produces kernel panic messages, your background picture turns sepia, and all your passwords are transmitted to twitter.



Oh no not again. I will downgrade to MS DOS, then.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 1, 2016)

G.R. Baumann said:


> Constantly crashes, deletes all your libraries, cubase produces kernel panic messages, your background picture turns sepia, and all your passwords are transmitted to twitter.



Good job I have no Twitter followers then.


----------



## sprout (Oct 25, 2016)

nas said:


> I can confirm that with this latest version *Aug. 29th, 2016* I am no longer getting a playback lag in LPX.



Was that on Mac OS X Yosemite? 
Anyone, please confirm testing on Yosemite and Logic Pro X. I'm itching to install my purchase.

Many updates since August:

October 21, 2016
VE PRO 6.0.15401
• Fixed: Bypass state of some plugiins not being saved correctly
• Fixed macOS: Preferences action being disabled in application menu
• Fixed MIR PRO: Regression in last version that caused MIR Pro to not output any audio in some
circumstances
• Fixed MIR PRO: Crashes when loading very old projects containing MIR Pro data

October 18, 2016
VE PRO 6.0.15389
• Fixed: “Invalid Signature” error when double-clicking an instance project with open server
• Fixed: Rare crash on opening project files by double-click
• Fixed: Application not always quitting during auto-update
• Fixed: Don't show MIR "output format changed" message when opening VEP by doubleclicking a file
• Fixed: iZotope Neutron VST plug-in hanging on scanning
• Fixed: VST presets only containing parameters not loading properly
• Fixed: GUI incompatibility with certain newer Native Instruments plug-ins
• Fixed macOS: Removed empty "dummy" menu
• Fixed macOS: Cocoa event loop crashes

October 17, 2016
VE PRO 6.0.15376
• Fixed: Kontakt 5.6 showing a huge, black GUI after loading a project in some cases
• Fixed: Crash when switching between instances with VI (Pro) channels in them
• Fixed: Channel pane GUI bug when loading unpreserved instances
• Fixed: Occasional hang when checking for updates
• Fixed: Automatic update time interval not being calculated properly
• Fixed: Potential crashes in several VST plug-ins
• Fixed: Processing crash in Audio Input plug-in
• Fixed: Crashes when deleting instances from server
• Fixed: Automatic update checking causing potential hangs
• Fixed: Instance raise parameter not restoring automation mapping on project load
• Fixed: iZotope Neutrino VST crash on scan
• Fixed: Potential hangs when loading of MIR Room Tone data fails
• Fixed: Crash on drag and drop when certain mixer feateres are hidden
• Fixed macOS: Global menu not updating properly depending on current instance
• Fixed macOS: VE Pro 4 projects not restoring AU plugins properly

September 20, 2016
VE PRO 6.0.15318
• Added: Workaround for running over Windows Remote Desktop
• Fixed: Open effect plug-in editors sometimes showing blank GUIs when switching between instances
• Fixed: Unsnapped instances loading as snapped
• Fixed: 3rd-party plug-in dialogs sometimes hanging when loading
• Fixed: Kontakt instruments loading with black interface after upgrading to Kontakt 5.6
• Fixed: Keyboard shortcuts not working directly after launch
• Fixed: Potential crash when triggering certain shortcuts
• Fixed: Crash in accessibility handling
• Fixed: Potential lag when starting master host transport with many connected VE Pro plug-ins
• Fixed: Mixer section visibility not saved/recalled with project
• Fixed: Broken automation backward compatibility
• Fixed: VE Pro Plug-in not disconnecting when loading preset stored in disconnected state
• Fixed: Condition which could cause hang when loading projects containing MIR PRO Room-tone plug-in
• Fixed: Aux sends not resetting to 0dB
• Fixed: Aux send Alt/Shift editing behavior
• Fixed: Crash when scanning Output Movement VST plug-in
• Fixed: Missing title on auto-added MIR PRO Room-tone channel
• Fixed: Backward Compatibility with VE PRO 4 projects

August 29, 2016
VE PRO 6.0.15264
• Fixed: Potential lag when starting master host transport with many connected VE Pro plug-ins
• Fixed: Possibility of preserve button on plugin not being properly synced to connected instance
• Fixed: Double-click area to edit channel title being too small
• Fixed: Dock widgets not restoring to their saved state


----------



## nas (Oct 25, 2016)

sprout said:


> Was that on Mac OS X Yosemite?
> Anyone, please confirm testing on Yosemite and Logic Pro X. I'm itching to install my purchase.



On* El Capitan*


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey everyone - what's this about. Bought this 2.5 months ago and still haven't installed (nervous). Have 3 slaves visible by remote desktop. Is this still an issue???? 

• Added: Workaround for running over Windows Remote Desktop


----------



## holywilly (Oct 26, 2016)

I also bought this 2.5 months ago and today I installed the latest VEP6 update. Luckily everything runs smooth and no crashes. I'm running Cubase 8.5 on Mac Pro 6,1 without any slaves.


----------



## Killiard (Oct 26, 2016)

Strangely I had my first crash with VEP 6 yesterday while closing it down. I'd installed the latest update the day before. Hopefully just a one off as I've found it solid until now!

Running Cubase 8.5.


----------



## DaddyO (Oct 26, 2016)

Killiard, are you running build 15401? They released it on Oct 21st. Right before that they had released a new version which for me simply would not run alongside Cubase 8.5 without crashing when I connect.

15401, which I downloaded a couple of days ago, works fine for me.


----------



## Killiard (Oct 26, 2016)

DaddyO said:


> Killiard, are you running build 15401?



I'll check. Not sitting in front of my computer at the moment. Thanks.


----------



## samphony (Oct 26, 2016)

It sometimes randomly crashes after a couple of hours use. I'm still trying to pinpoint the issue. Might be related to a kontakt library.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 26, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> Bought this 2.5 months ago and still haven't installed (nervous).



When I upgraded from VE Pro 5 to 6, I had to rebuild my templates on my PC slaves. They are all Windows 10.


----------



## ZeroZero (Oct 28, 2016)

Getting an error message here, but it's not a show stopper. If I load Vepro first then CUbase 8.5 win, Cubase won't load giving an error message, 

_" Application 'Cubase / Cubase Artist' has caused the following error: 

An important service has become unresponsive. 

Please restart your computer to fix this problem. 

Please visit <www.eLicenser.net> to download and install the latest version of the eLicenser Control software in case the problem persists."
_
These fixes don't work, nor does VSL advice to delete (be careful with this - I say rename) the synchrosoft-licence file.

If I load Cubase first then the Vepro server all seems well. 

Still seems a great asset to have this product

Z


----------



## Killiard (Oct 28, 2016)

DaddyO said:


> Killiard, are you running build 15401? They released it on Oct 21st. Right before that they had released a new version which for me simply would not run alongside Cubase 8.5 without crashing when I connect.
> 
> 15401, which I downloaded a couple of days ago, works fine for me.



Finally remembered to check this. I am indeed running V6.015401. It's hanging while trying to unload the first instance and I have to eventually force quit :-(


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 28, 2016)

sprout said:


> Was that on Mac OS X Yosemite?
> Anyone, please confirm testing on Yosemite and Logic Pro X. I'm itching to install my purchase.



Yes this appears to be fixed. I noticed the lag in Logic when I first upgraded as well. Now it's significantly better. Feels the same as it was in 5 but as I haven't had 5 for a couple months now I can't say with total certainty... Any chance you could back up your current version and demo 6? Or did you already buy it? Either way you can roll back to 5 if you experience any issues as far as I understand it...

*EDIT:* I'm using 10.11. That being said I would imagine if the lag is gone in El Capitan you'll be fine in Yosemite...


----------

